# BQ Straight Power vs Dark Power (Pro)?? Kaufentscheidung



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2021)

Moin,

ich habe aktuell ein BQ Straigt Power 11 (Gold) 750W Netzteil, aber es kommt in sehr fordernden Spielen, wie Red Dead Redemption 2 oder teils Hitman 3 nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte (RTX3090 mit teils heftigen Stromspitzen) klar. In den allermeisten Spielen habe ich null Probleme, aber wie gesagt, unter extremer Last schaltet es teilweise einfach ab. Es ist korrekt angeschlossen.

Ich brauche nun ein stärkeres. Gern würde ich bei Be Quiet bleiben.

Schwanke zwischen diesen Netzteilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








						Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 1000W ATX 2.51, be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 1200W ATX 2.51, be quiet! Dark Power 12 1000W ATX 2.52, be quiet! Dark Power Pro 12 1200W ATX 2.51 Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 1000W ATX 2.51 (BN309), be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 1200W ATX 2.51 (BN310), be quiet! Dark Power 12 1000W ATX 2.52 (BN316), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 12 1200W ATX 2.51 (BN311)




					geizhals.de
				




Welches würdet ihr davon nehmen und weshalb?

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juli 2021)

Kennst du diesen Tipp aus Igors Test?



			
				Igor's Lab schrieb:
			
		

> *Untere Mittelklasse: Straight Power 11 80 Plus Gold*​
> Jetzt lasse ich alle drei Karten los, schauen wir einmal, was geht (oder eben auch nicht). Bei der GeForce RTX 3080 und 3090 benötige ich 3x 8-Pin, so dass ich bei den kleineren Netzteilen und den zwei Versorgungskabeln bei einer der Zuführungen beide 6+2-Pin Stecker des Y-Kabel genutzt habe.
> 
> 
> ...



Zweiter Absatz, genau dein Netzteil


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2021)

Hä wat. Ich schaue es mir mal an.

EDIT: Tausche jetzt mal ein bisschen hin und her mit den Enden.

EDIT2: Ne bringt irgendwie alles nix. Das NT kommt mit der Karte nicht klar. Wenn ich undervolte schafft sie es so 10-20 Minuten und @stock schaltet das NT ab, bevor das Intro vorbei ist. Ich denke ich brauche ein stärkeres.


----------



## claster17 (6. Juli 2021)

Benutzt du auch wirklich zwei Rails statt einer?


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2021)

Ja V3 und V4, beide je mit 24A (= theoretisch je 288W).
Aber auf die Wattzahl kann man gefühlt nichts geben.
Es liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an der Leistung, sondern an Stromspitzen.

Die Kabel stecken in PCIe1 (V3) und PCIe3 (V4). PCIe2 wäre gemischt zwischen V3/V4, aber das soll man nur nutzen, wenn man nur ein Kabel anschließt und PCIe1 und PCIe3 frei blieben, um eine gleichmäßige Lastverteilung zu gewährleisten. Also ich denke schon, dass das so korrekt ist.

Ich kann übrigens problemlos Benchmarks, wie Port Royale mit 400W fahren, aber bei Red Dead Redemption 2 schaltet sich mein Netzteil schon bei teilweise 280-310W einfach ab. Da müssen so krasse Spitzen auftreten, dass es einfach zu viel ist. Weiß nicht was mit dem Game falsch läuft. Habe aber gelesen, dass das relativ bekannt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Juli 2021)

Technisch sind alle 4 Netzteile sehr gut und dem gewachsen. Es ist eben die Frage, ob dir beim DPP die Zusatzfunktionen (OC Key, dann passiert das in Zukunft nicht mehr [so leicht] und die Lüftersteuerung) und der Nerdporn (ist ja doch ein technisch mehr als nur tolles Netzteil) die Sache wert ist. Ach ja: die 10 Jahre Garantie sind auch nett, Quittung gut aufheben.

Bei der Frage 1200W oder 1000W ist eben die Frage, ob in Zukunft eine zweite Graka oder eine stärkere Karte geplant ist. Hier wurde auch immer vorhergesagt, dass die Hardware angeblich immer sparsamer werden sollte. Dann begann das Rennen zwischen Intel und AMD und seit letztem Jahr hat auch Nvidia den Verbrauch ordentlich nach oben geschraubt. Wer weiß, eventuell braucht die übernächste Generation 450W und mehr.


----------



## Tolotos66 (6. Juli 2021)

Vllt könnte Dir da @Threshold weiterhelfen.
Platinum hat die bessere Effizienz. Ob es da auch von den Bauteilen eine höherwertige Bestückung gibt, wäre möglich.
Mein Platinum-NT jedenfalls mach bis jetzt einen sehr guten Job.
Manchmal hilft nur ausprobieren 
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2021)

Habe mir für meine 3080 Grafikkarte das "_Straight Power 11 Platinum_" mit 850 Watt verbaut und mein System läuft damit sehr gut. Das "_be quiet! Dark Power Pro 12_" ist auch ein sehr gutes Netzteil, aber ich finde der ist unnötig teuer für die Leistung was mit dem anderen Netzteil bereits ausreicht.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Platinum hat die bessere Effizienz. Ob es da auch von den Bauteilen eine höherwertige Bestückung gibt, wäre möglich.


Nach einem Video was ich dazu gesehen habe, soll zumindest das Platinum im Vergleich zum Gold hochwertige Bauteile verbaut haben und soll auch etwas leiser ausfallen, weil darin einiges von Kabeln durch elektronische Bauteile ersetzt wurden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgk4sboKPdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2021)

Wenn ihr euch zwischen dem Straight Power 11 Platinum 1200W und dem Dark Power 12 Titatium 1000W entscheiden müsstet, preislich beide um 250€, welches würdet ihr nehmen?

Sehe irgendwie nicht den Sinn, das Straight Power zu nehmen, weil das Dark Power sogar noch mehr Ampere, bei besserer Effizienz packt und auch leiser ist.

Denke dann nehme ich mal das Dark Power 12 Titatium 1000W.

Nur was mache ich mit dem alten Netzteil? Mein Straight Power 11 Gold 750W ist *keine 2 Jahre alt* und hat ja 5 Jahre Garantie.   Ist das Gewährleistungsmäßig normal oder ok, dass so ein vergleichsweise neues NT nicht mit einer 400W Grafikkarte klarkommt, für die offiziell 750W bei der FE empfohlen werden?

Soll ich mich da mal bei BQ melden oder bringt das nix?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpinningFlop (6. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Nur was mache ich mit dem alten Netzteil?


Verschenken oder als Ersatz für den Notfall behalten.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Soll ich mich da mal bei BQ melden oder bringt das nix?


Würde ich so machen. Bevor du ein Netzteil weiterverschenkst/kaufst, das ggf. technische Probleme hat, würde ich das abklären. Sonst könnte da ein ziemlich hässlicher Bumerang zurückkommen wenn es über den Jordan geht.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Verschenken oder als Ersatz für den Notfall behalten.


Das NT ist keine 2 Jahre alt. Als ob ich das jetzt einfach weghaue. 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn die Dinger nicht halten, was sie versprechen, dann frage ich mich, warum man überhaupt so teure Markennetzteile kauft. Das ist immer noch ein 750W Netzteil. Klar, die Erfahrung sagt zwar jetzt, das ist zu wenig, aber die Theorie halt nicht, wenn Nvidia explizit 750W-NTs empfiehlt.

Und die Karte kann nie im Leben 2 * 12V * 24A = 576W ausreizen.
Das Netzteil hat eine zu krasse Overcurrent-Protection, die halt verfrüht abschaltet.

Habe dem Support jetzt einen fetten Text reingesetzt. Mal gucken, was die sagen. 
Ich werde das ausreizen, denn ich sehe das gar nicht ein.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Nur was mache ich mit dem alten Netzteil? Mein Straight Power 11 Gold 750W ist *keine 2 Jahre alt* und hat ja 5 Jahre Garantie.  Ist das Gewährleistungsmäßig normal oder ok, dass so ein vergleichsweise neues NT nicht mit einer 400W Grafikkarte klarkommt, für die offiziell 750W bei der FE empfohlen werden?


Hast du die Grafikkarte an beide Rails oder nur an eine Rail angeschlossen?


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Grafikkarte an beide Rails oder nur an eine Rail angeschlossen?


Wie gesagt, selbstverständlich:



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja V3 und V4, beide je mit 24A (= theoretisch je 288W).





deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Kabel stecken in PCIe1 (V3) und PCIe3 (V4). PCIe2 wäre gemischt zwischen V3/V4, aber das soll man nur nutzen, wenn man nur ein Kabel anschließt und PCIe1 und PCIe3 frei blieben, um eine gleichmäßige Lastverteilung zu gewährleisten. Also ich denke schon, dass das so korrekt ist.
> 
> Ich kann übrigens problemlos Benchmarks, wie Port Royale mit 400W fahren, aber bei Red Dead Redemption 2 schaltet sich mein Netzteil schon bei teilweise 280-310W einfach ab. Da müssen so krasse Spitzen auftreten, dass es einfach zu viel ist. Weiß nicht was mit dem Game falsch läuft. Habe aber gelesen, dass das relativ bekannt ist.
> 
> ...



Das NT schaltet sich bei gleichmäßiger Last bei 350W-400W, zB in 3DMark, nie ab, aber RDR2 haut es voll weg bei kaum 300W. Das Spiel ist völlig unnormal.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Nur was mache ich mit dem alten Netzteil? Mein Straight Power 11 Gold 750W ist *keine 2 Jahre alt* und hat ja 5 Jahre Garantie.  Ist das Gewährleistungsmäßig normal oder ok, dass so ein vergleichsweise neues NT nicht mit einer 400W Grafikkarte klarkommt, für die offiziell 750W bei der FE empfohlen werden?



Ja, vermutlich ist es das (wenn kein Defekt vorliegt). Das Netzteil soll 750W liefern und das macht es ja auch. Das Problem ist, dass die Hersteller seit der GeForce 900 an den Kondensatoren sparen, womit eben die Lastspitzen entstehen. Ein gutes Netzteil erkennt die, macht genau das, wofür es gebaut wurde und schaltet ab. Die RTX 3090 hat am Anfang auch 1200W Seasonicnetzteile zu Fall gebracht. Paradoxer Weise haben schlechte Netzteile das Problem nicht, da sie meist keine guten oder gar funktionsfähigen Schutzschaltungen haben. Mit einem grottigen Netzteil von Thermaltake hättest du das Problem nicht.

Seasonic hat die Netzteile freiwillig getauscht, obwohl die Schuld bei Nvidia und AMD liegt (da kann man auch noch den letzten Dollar aus einer 1500€ Karte quetschen).

Hast du schon mal bei Listan (denen BeQuiet gehört) angerufen und dein Problem geschildert?


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal bei Listan (denen BeQuiet gehört) angerufen und dein Problem geschildert?


Nein, ich hab einfach mal ne detailierte RMA aufgemacht.

Werde aber dennoch auf das Dark Power 1000W umsteigen. Trotzdem möchte ich irgendeine Lösung bezüglich des alten Straight Powers sehen und sei es der Umtausch gegen ein generalüberholtes NT, denn das kann ich dann ungeöffnet wenigstens noch einigermaßen verkaufen.

Das jetzt einfach so zu verkaufen wäre eine Katastrophe. Bekäme wahrscheinlich keine 40€ mehr dafür und das kanns nach weniger als 2J halt nicht sein. Dachte eigentlich, dass das Teil seine 5 Jahre (wie die Garantie) durchhält.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Juli 2021)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle kein weiteres Geld reinstecken, wenn nicht absolut notwendig. Der BQ Support ist recht gut, der wird bestimmt eine zufriedenstellende Lösung finden.
Nur so als Anekdote, ein Bekannter betreibt seine 3090 OC an dem gleichen Netzteil seit über 8 Monaten ohne Probleme. Mein 500W SP 10 hat verschiedenen 3090ern auch Stand gehalten und erst mit Wechsel auf den 5800X bei wechsender Teillast abgeschaltet (nicht bei Dauervollast).


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe du hast recht. Hätte mich wahrscheinlich mal früher dort melden sollen. Na wir werden sehen. Werde berichten, wenn sie sich melden.


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juli 2021)

Selbst mein Steinaltes (6jahre ) altes EVGA Supernova P2 bekommt meine 3090 ( inklusive shunt mod ) gemeistert.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Selbst mein Steinaltes (6jahre ) altes EVGA Supernova P2 bekommt meine 3090 ( inklusive shunt mod ) gemeistert.


Ich denke es geht nicht um's "Meistern der Leistung", sondern darum, dass mein Netzteil zu aggressive Overcurrent-Protection hat. Von der Leistung her sind die paar Hundert Watt ja Peanuts. Das Problem ist die Sicherheitsabschaltung, weil das NT beim Lastwechsel denkt, dass es einen Kurzschluss gegeben hat.

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, Billignetzteile sind hier wahrscheinlich wegen trägerer, oder mangels dieser Schutzschaltungen, im Vorteil.

Ich hab übrigens jetzt kurzen Prozess gemacth.

Alt, Straigt Power 750W Gold:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu, Dark Power 1000W Titanium:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die RMA lasse ich trotzdem laufen.


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juli 2021)

Etwas OT: Habe wie sehen deiner Speichertemps (VRAM) beim zocken  aus ?


----------



## deady1000 (7. Juli 2021)

RAM oder VRAM?

RAM beim Zocken im unteren 40er Bereich bei hartem *OC mit 1,5V*. Wenn ich mit OBS über die CPU recorde, dann geht der RAM auch mal in den oberen 40er Bereich, aber *nie auf 50°C*, wo es ohne WaKü auf bis zu 60°C ging und das OC teilweise instabil wurde, weshalb ich das überhaupt gemacht habe. Ansonsten dümpelt der RAM ca 2-3°C über der Wassertemperatur rum, also jetzt gerade zB bei 31°C bei 28°C Wassertemperatur. Mir wurde immer gesagt, das sei komplett unnötig, aber für mich hat es das definitiv gebracht. Ich denke das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob man das machen will oder nicht. Bei mir passt es halt auch optisch sehr gut rein und ich brauche mir nicht immer so Gedanken um den Airflow zu machen, welcher bei meinem Case wirklich schrecklich ist.

VRAM beim Zocken immer so um 60°C bei hoher Last. Beim Mining (maximale Todeslast) bis 80°C. Bei weniger fordernden Spielen läuft der VRAM auch auf deutlich <60°C. Habe bisher mit keinem Spiel die 70°C-Marke geknackt. Also alles voll im Rahmen.

Ich habe alle Kühler mittlerweile von EKWB. Die sind zwar wirklich ausnahmslos sackteuer, aber kühlen dafür auch sehr gut und haben einen guten Durchfluss. Bin mit Monoblock, Full-Cover-Block und RAM-Blöcken nicht nur leistungsmäßig, sondern auch optisch extremst zufrieden.

Würde ich immer wieder kaufen und auch weiterempfehlen.

Grüße!


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juli 2021)

LOL mit meinem Bysksi kühler activ komme ich bei geschlossen Gehäuse und 500RPM Lüfter auf knapp 90C wenn das mining im OCed Bereich durchläuft. Speichertakt ist dann so bei ca 11000 MHZ


----------



## deady1000 (7. Juli 2021)

Joa ich mine nicht. Habe mal ein paar Wochen gelegentlich ein paar Stunden mit NiceHash gemint und da war die VRAM-TJmax ziemlich exakt bei 80°C festgenagelt bei eingependelten Wassertemperaturen von ca 37-38°C.

Denke aber alles unter 90°C ist voll im Rahmen. Gibt Karten, die werden täglich mit 105-110°C getreten und die leben auch noch. ^^

----------

Mein VRAM läuft auf +750 in Afterburner.
Weiß nicht genau wieviel das in MHz bzw GHz ist.

Oder Moment... 2625 MHz laut Log. Wenn ich das x8 rechne kommt 21.000 raus. Also wahrscheinlich 21GHz bzw 21Gbps??? Oder wie rechnet man das?

Glaube werksseitig waren es ja 19,5Gbps. Könnte also hinkommen.


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juli 2021)

Alles korrekt meiner Läuft mit 22Gbps  standard ist glaube ich 9750mhz.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die RMA lasse ich trotzdem laufen.


Hat BQ schon reagiert?


----------



## deady1000 (7. Juli 2021)

Nein, noch nicht.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Juli 2021)

> Sofern an Ihrem Gerät ein von Ihnen unverschuldeter technischer Defekt vorliegt, sollte dies durch unsere Technik geprüft werden.
> 
> Wir würden Sie daher freundlichst bitten, uns das Netzteil mit einem Paketdienst Ihrer Wahl frei frankiert an folgende Adresse einzusenden
> 
> ...


Das Ding ist halt... die werden das Netzteil testen und kein Problem feststellen. Ich habe halt reingeschrieben, dass es sich in Verbindung mit meiner RTX3090 bei RDR2 mit 350W-Standardeinstellungen abschaltet.

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die diesen Fehler reproduzieren können. Wenn die da jetzt nur 3DMark oder was anderes draufschmeißen, dann tritt möglicherweise kein Fehler auf und dann sagen die mir, dass ich nicht ganz dicht bin. 

Würdet ihr noch was besonderes ausführen?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der erste bin, der sich damit bei denen meldet...


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der erste bin, der sich damit bei denen meldet...


Und genau deswegen würde ich erstmal einfach abwarten.
Die sind ja nun auch nicht blöd bei BQ und sitzen in ihrer 1080p CS:GO mit GTX1660 "Blase", oder? 

Dass eine RTX3090 schon diverse _highend_ Netzteile zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat, sollten die auch mitbekommen haben 

Außerdem haben die sicherlich auch besseres Testequipment vor Ort als nur RDR2 
Die wissen (hoffentlich) wie sie ein NT ordentlich prüfen (und machen das dann auch)


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr noch was besonderes ausführen?


Ich würde es genau so schildern, wie du es hier getan hast. Auch die Hinweise zu den Spielen und den Benchmarks. Seit die 3090 released würde, sind sicherlich ähnliche Fälle bei BQ gemeldet worden.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Juli 2021)

Habe da jetzt nochmal eine klärende Email hingeschrieben, um sicherzugehen, dass die wissen, was ich von denen will und werde jetzt die Einsendung vorbereiten. 

Danke erstmal Leute. Melde mich wenn es was Neues gibt.


----------



## deady1000 (8. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte mal eben sagen, dass ich jetzt ne Stunde RDR2 mit dem Dark Power 1000W gespielt habe und endlich auch die ersten Level abschließen konnte, ohne dass der PC abstürzt.  Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding. Dennoch sehr schade, dass das Straigt Power 750W solche Probleme gemacht hat.

---

Es gibt jetzt auch eine neue Email:



> Die Netzteile werden an der Chroma Testmaschine getestet welches unterschiedlichste Lastszenarien durchspielt.
> Sollte dieses ohne Problem durchlaufen, werden wir das Netzteil im Langzeittest unter Volllast testen.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Außerdem haben die sicherlich auch besseres Testequipment vor Ort als nur RDR2
> Die wissen (hoffentlich) wie sie ein NT ordentlich prüfen (und machen das dann auch)



Du hast natürlich absolut recht und die werden es schon feststellen können. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal davon aus, dass mit dem Ding irgendwas nicht stimmt und dir mir ggf ein generalüberholtes Ersatzgerät zuschicken werden.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Juli 2021)

Vlt. solltest du noch in einem Nebensatz erwähnen, dass du im inoffiziellen BeQuiet-Fan-Forum (aka PCGH-X) unterwegs bist. Dann prüfen die deinen Fall bestimmt wohlwollender


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt... die werden das Netzteil testen und kein Problem feststellen.


Wir reden hier ja nicht vom AOC Support und du konntest den Fehler ja auch ganz gut reproduzieren UND er ist mit dem neuen Netzteil nicht mehr vorhanden. Von daher stehen die Chancen für dich gut.


----------



## deady1000 (17. Juli 2021)

Moin! Ich könnte gerade echt kotzen.

Habe von beQuiet nun die Retour erhalten.

Erstens die konnten kein Problem feststellen und und ich solle meine übrigen Komponenten checken (obwohl ein anderes Netzteil die Abstürze behoben hat) und zweitens, viel schlimmer:

Ich habe folgendes eingeschickt:

-    Netzteil beQuiet! Straight Power 11 750W
-    Originalverpackung Straight Power 11 750W, in gutem Zustand
-    Kabel Straight Power 11
-    vollständiges Zubehör Straight Power 11

Was bekomme ich zurück (s. Foto)?

-    Netzteil beQuiet! Straight Power 11 750W
-    Verpackung System Power 9 500W, fällt fast auseinander




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich könnte wie gesagt gerade brechen. Die haben das Ding nicht getauscht und jetzt kann ich es überhaupt nicht mehr benutzen, geschweige denn weiterverkaufen, *weil das komplette Zubehör weg ist.*

In deren Support-Email, also im gesamten Emailverlauf stand nicht, dass ich das Zubehör weglassen solle. Das steht vielleicht auf der RMA-Seite oder so, aber das kann doch jetzt nicht deren Ernst sein.

Der Support arbeitet nur von Mo-Fr 8-20 Uhr oder so und jetzt kann ich mich bei denen nicht mal melden. So eine Kacke!


----------



## Pu244 (17. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Erstens die konnten kein Problem feststellen und und ich solle meine übrigen Komponenten checken (obwohl ein anderes Netzteil die Abstürze behoben hat) und zweitens, viel schlimmer:



BeQuiet ist da offenbar eben nicht so kulant, wie Seasonic, die tauschen in diesen Fällen sogar 550W Netzteile aus, auch wenn die Graka eigentlich 650W voraussetzt und das, obwohl sie es nicht müßten.

Der Rest, wie BeQuiet/Listan dich behandelt hat, ist unter aller Kanone.

Mein nächstes Netzteil wird wohl wieder von Seasonic sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Der Support arbeitet nur von Mo-Fr 8-20 Uhr oder so und jetzt kann ich mich bei denen nicht mal melden. So eine Kacke!


Am montag dort melden und beschweren. Sowas geht nicht. Lass dir das nicht gefallen.


----------



## Parabellum08 (18. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Moin! Ich könnte gerade echt kotzen.
> 
> Habe von beQuiet nun die Retour erhalten.
> 
> ...


Scheint wohl doch wie AOC - Support zu sein , gut zu wissen .

Das werde ich beim nächsten Netzteilkauf berücksichtigen .


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht ist es sinnvoller diesen Thread jetzt ins passende Unterforum zu verschieben, in der Hoffnung, dass Bequiet eine kundenorientierte Lösung anbietet: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/be-quiet.187/


----------



## deady1000 (20. Juli 2021)

Ich habe da am Montagvormittag angerufen und das angesprochen. Der Servicemitarbeiter, der auch ursprünglich mit mir in Emailkontakt war und die RMA eingeleitet hatte, würde den Vorfall mit dem entsprechenden Techniker besprechen und ich würde wohl eine (andere) OVP und entsprechendes Zubehör zugeschickt bekommen. Mein eigenes Zubehör sei wahrscheinlich 'nicht mehr auffindbar'. Naja mal sehen was am Ende passiert. Solange ich hier nichts vorliegen habe, werde ich nicht urteilen.

Und bezüglich des Leistungsaspekts des 750W-Netzteils, hat der Servicemitarbeiter erklärt, man teste mit der Chroma-Testmaschine schon unterschiedliche Lastszenarien, könne aber nicht jedes einzelne Szenario jedes Kundens nachstellen. Dabei hatte ich denen ja explizit gesagt, dass synthethische Benchmarks, zB 400W-3DMark, kein Problem seien, aber Red Dead Redemption 2 würde das Netzteil komplett an die Belastungsgrenze prügeln und hörbar abschalten. Ganz ehrlich, dann sollen die ihre Testzyklen an die aktuellen Grafikkarten anpassen. Diese Abschaltungen sind doch reproduzierbar und nicht nur von mir. Also da fühle ich mich einfach für dumm verkauft.

Auf meine Nachfrage und Erklärung, *dass dies jedoch mit einem anderen Netzteil behoben wurde und dies ein bekanntes Problem ist* (zb Reddit, IgorsLab, usw...), sowie der Schilderung einer offensichtlich Einsetzenden *"Overcurrent-Protection" (Designfehler des Netzteils!!! - kommt mit der Karte nicht klar) bei 350W*, konnte er mir aber auch nichts weiter sagen.

Habe gefragt, ob das normal bzw akzeptabel sei und was er denn davon halte, dass *Nvidia explizit 750W-Netzteile empfiehlt*, mein Straight Power 750W nur knapp 2 Jahre alt ist und es dann trotzdem mit der Original-NV-Grafikkarte aussteigt.

Konnte er wie gesagt nichts zu sagen. Ich hab dann nur gesagt, ich müsse das Ding jetzt eh als Gebrauchtware verkaufen, weil es mit der Karte nicht klarkommt und die das offensichtliche Problem nicht einsehen (wollen). Bräuchte dann aber wie gesagt das komplette Zubehör zurück. Der *Wertverlust ist sehr groß* und wie gesagt, ich hatte eigentlich erst so 2024 mit einem Neukauf gerechnet.

Naja ich werde mir beim nächsten Netzteilkauf (jetzt nach dem Dark Power 1000W, welches nun statt 5 Jahren sogar 10 Jahre Garantie hat und hoffentlich länger hält als eine GPU-Generation) ganz genau überlegen, ob es denn nochmal beQuiet sein muss, oder ob nicht auch andere Hersteller gute und leise Netzteile verkaufen.

Bin bisher sehr unzufrieden mit der Kulanz. Habe ich so noch nicht erlebt.
Vielleicht ein Einzelfall, vielleicht die Standardvorgehensweise.

Man hat mir nicht nur nicht suffizient geholfen ("es konnte kein Fehler festgestellt werden, hier haste das Ding zurück - keine Diskussion, sofort in den Retourversand"), sondern hat auch noch kommentarlos die OVP und das Zubehör 'verlegt'.

Auch wenn ich als Kunde vielleicht nicht alles richtig gemacht habe, ein professioneller Konzern (Einzelfallservice) sollte auch flexibel mit solchen Vorkommnissen umgehen können und vielleicht eine Notiz irgendwo hinkleben, dass man den Karton doch bitte beim Netzteil belassen sollte und es nicht zubehörlos in die nächstbeste Verpackung umverpackt und an den Kunden zurückschickt.

Einfach nur WTF.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. Juli 2021)

Naja das mit den Lastszenarien kann ich nachvollziehen, die werden da halt in ihrem Programm verschiedene Konfigurationen haben (welche sie halt immer testen) und diese Tests dann machen. Jetzt individuelle Lastszenarien abzuspielen, wäre natürlich sinnvoll aber da hat halt der 0815 Mitarbeiter keine Zeit/Lust dafür. Das Problem mit den Nvidiakarten müssten die dann erst in Ihrem Testprogramm aufnehmen und das kann bestimmt Jahre dauern.

Trotzdem dann zu sagen das dein Netzteil in Ordnung ist, ist natürlich quatsch. Wenn die es nicht nachstellen können/wollen dann würde eine kulante Firma sagen, okay es ist dann halt defekt. Und theoretisch finde ich müssten die auch das Zubehör, also die Kabel testen, denn auch das gehört zu deren Produkt. Wenn sie das nicht machen wollen, sollen sie dir ein neues Set geben um einen potentiellen Fehler zu beseitigen. Aber was bei dir ablief macht keinen Sinn, aber ja da schicken sie dir ja nun ein neues Set zu.

Ja ist schade das so wenig Hersteller Multirails anbieten, aber es gibt aufjedenfall alternativen zu Bequiet. Und in letzter Zeit liest man immer mehr von Patzern des Herstellers, gut evtl. verfolge ich das auch mehr wie früher. Wäre schön wenn die mal wach werden und ein bisschen gegensteuern.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es sinnvoller diesen Thread jetzt ins passende Unterforum zu verschieben, in der Hoffnung, dass Bequiet eine kundenorientierte Lösung anbietet: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/be-quiet.187/


Ich mach das mal. Evtl. bringt es was. 

@ TE
Ich drück dir die Daumen!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## AyC (20. Juli 2021)

Am Ende kann ich beide Seiten verstehen. Man stellt ein Netzteil her, was 750 Watt kann und wohl auch nachweislich schafft. Wenn jetzt Nvidia kommt und eine Grafikkarte bastelt, die eben in den Spitzen deutlich drüber ist, dann ist das Problem erstmal bei Nvidia zu suchen.

Als Netzteil Hersteller muss man sich aber natürlich trotzdem darauf einstellen. Gerade bei den hochpreisigen Netzteilen. Ich hätte vielleicht versucht das Netzteil nicht einfach zurückzugeben, sondern mich um einen Austausch bemüht, z.B. gegen das Dark Power + Aufpreis.

Am Ende eine blöde Situation für dich. Der größte Fehler war wohl direkt ein neues BeQuiet Netzteil zu kaufen. Damit ist der Druck für BeQuiet sehr gering etwas zu machen...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2021)

Na ja, letztendlich liefert das Netzteil die Leistung. Das Problem ist wohl, dass es recht eng geführt ist, wenn es um Lastspitzen geht. Vermutlich löst die Schutzschaltung eher aus als notwendig ist.
Ist natürlich blöd für den User und die Netzteil Hersteller müssen sich ebenfalls darauf einstellen. weil die Grafikkarten in der Zukunft das Problem eher verstärken werden als es verbessern.

Vielleicht nimmt BeQuiet das Netzteil zurück und spendiert dafür ein Dark Power 12. So als nette Geste.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Juli 2021)

Ich hab mir ja wie gesagt schon ein Dark Power 12 gekauft und damit hatte sich das Problem lösen lassen. Es ist genau so wie du und ich zuvor sagten, die Schutzschaltung/Overcurrent-Protection kommt mit einer RTX3090 in bestimmten Szenarien nicht klar. Wahrscheinlich auch mit einigen RTX3080ern was man in diversen Foren und Beiträgen liest. Die Netzteile schalten teilweise einfach ab. Liegt nicht an der Leistung, sondern an den rapiden Stromspitzen (Ampere halt - höhö).

Dass sie mir sagen, die könnten mit ihrer Chroma-Testmaschine kein Problem feststellen, sagt mir eigentlich nur, dass deren Testverfahren mal dringend überholt gehört. Finde es ziemlich peinlich für einen Netzteilhersteller solche Szenarien nicht reproduzieren zu können (oder zu wollen) und sich auf die Maschine zu verlassen, die da halt irgendwelche synthetischen Dauerlasten abruft.

Die nette Geste erwarte ich nicht mehr. Ich weiß auch gar nicht wie man das hier noch lösen sollte, außer die nehmen das alte Gerät zurück und erstatten mir einen Teil der Kaufpreise, angesichts der Neuanschaffung des Dark Powers.

Aber grundsätzlich was das von Anfang an alles nur Schadensbegrenzung und als die sagten, die lassen das durch die Maschine testen, wobei ich schon bei der Auftragserstellung quasi ganz genau gewusst habe, wo das Problem liegt (zu aggressive OC-Protection - Designfehler), war mir eigentlich klar, dass es wahrscheinlich keine Lösung geben würde. Andere Hersteller hätten zumindest einen Umtausch gegen ein generalüberholtes Produkt mit Originalzubehör veranlasst, allein schon um sicherzugehen.

Stattdessen bekomme ich das Ding zurück und kann es nach wie vor mit meinem System nicht nutzen, obwohl es die Spezifikationen laut der Hersteller auf beiden Seiten erfüllt. Man finde den Fehler.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Stattdessen bekomme ich das Ding zurück und kann es nach wie vor mit meinem System nicht nutzen, obwohl es die Spezifikationen laut der Hersteller auf beiden Seiten erfüllt. Man finde den Fehler.


Jetzt kannst du es ja gar nicht nutzen, weil dir zusätzlich alle Kabel fehlen. Und selbst wenn die vorhanden wären, ist ein Fehler meiner Ansicht nach nicht ausgeschlossen, sonst hätte sich Igor auch seinen Praxistest gespart. Den hat "dein" Netzteil übrigens bestanden.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich löst die Schutzschaltung eher aus als notwendig ist.



Eigentlich sollte eine Schutzschaltung möglichst früh auslösen.

Das Problem liegt eigentlich bei Nvidia und AMD. Die Lösung wäre die PCIe Stecker absurd hoch abzusichern. Wenn dann da etwas passiert, dann qualmt es zwar ordentlich, aber man ist das Problem los (quasi von Thermaltake, Rombutech und Intertech lernen).



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht nimmt BeQuiet das Netzteil zurück und spendiert dafür ein Dark Power 12. So als nette Geste.



Für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte man sich bei Listan entschieden alles abzubügeln. Da muß man dann auch eine Grundsatzentscheidung treffen, entweder man tauscht alle aus (wie bei Seasonic, die tauschen auch, wenn es eigentlich Schuld des Kunden war, da der ein [laut Nvidia oder AMD] zu kleines Netzteil gekauft hat) oder man bügelt alle ab. Wenn man einem eine nette Geste gewährt, dann wollen die alle haben.

Leider hat sich gezeigt, was ich vermutet habe. Wenn ein Hersteller knausert, dann macht er das immer, besonders am Anfang, da es dann um richtig viel Geld geht.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Man finde den Fehler.



Der liegt eben bei Nvidia.

Paradoxer Weise hättest du das Problem wohl nicht gehabt, wenn du extrem geizig gewesen wärst und dir ein schrottiges Thermaltakenetzteil geholt hättest. Mit auslösenden Schutzschaltungen haben diese Netzteile keine Probleme.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Juli 2021)

Tipp von mir einfach die OVP auslöten dann sollte das Problem auch behoben sein.


----------



## deady1000 (22. Juli 2021)

Die haben mir jetzt nochmal einen Kabelsatz für mein Straight Power 11 in einer Teilverpackung eines Dark Power 12 (son Ding, was normalerweise in der OVP liegt) zukommen lassen (  ). Damit könnte man das Netzteil zumindest wieder nutzen. Das mit den Verpackungen ist insgesamt jetzt natürlich völlig random zusammengewürfelt und macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Viel Zubehör fehlt natürlich nach wie vor. Ihr wisst ja was normalerweise alles noch dazugehört. Das Ding hat so jedenfalls kaum noch einen Wert, wenn man es verkaufen wollen würde - mega unseriös.

Naja, ich hab da jetzt nochmal ne Email hingeschrieben und gefragt, ob's denn damit für die geklärt wäre (so kurz und knapp auf >3000 Zeichen). Die hatten mir vor ein paar Tagen irgendwie noch geschrieben, die würden nochmal irgendwas prüfen, eventuell stellen die das tatsächlich nochmal seriös mit meiner Hardware-/Software Konfiguration nach, aber mal sehen. Denke auch, die wollen das möglichst gar nicht reproduzieren.

Ich hab gesagt, dass ich angesichts meiner langjährigen positiven Werbung für die Produkte und auch angesichts des zusammengekommenen Gesamtpreises aller Produkte, die ich von denen habe, maximal enttäuscht bin, sofern dies jetzt deren Ansicht nach der erfolgreiche Abschluss der RMA sei.

---

Achja und für alle anderen die planen sich eine NV Ampere RTX3080/3090 oder Nachfolgekarte zu kaufen (wer weiß was noch alles kommt) : Finger weg von den Straight Power 11 Netzteilen. Selbst wenn es meistens mit Undervolting problemlos läuft, früher oder später findet ihr ein Spiel, wo die Schutzschaltung reinknallt und dann sitzt man da mit seinem zu kurzen Hemd.

 ---

EDIT: Die Antwort kam schon zurück. Man entschuldigt sich für den sehr schlechten Gesamtverlauf der RMA und wird sich sowohl bezüglich der technischen, als auch der kosmetischen, Problematik nochmal annehmen. Insgesamt seien viele Dinge zusammengekommen, die nicht der Standardabwicklung bzw deren Qualitätsstandards entsprächen. Man brauche ein wenig Zeit, um die Sache dann letztendlich zufriedenstellend zu lösen.

Das finde ich okay. Man soll sich lieber Zeit lassen und das vernünftig machen, als so behelfsmäßig wie bisher. Ich werde berichten. LG


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Achja und für alle anderen die planen sich eine NV Ampere RTX3080/3090 oder Nachfolgekarte zu kaufen (wer weiß was noch alles kommt) : Finger weg von den Straight Power 11 Netzteilen. Selbst wenn es meistens mit Undervolting problemlos läuft, früher oder später findet ihr ein Spiel, wo die Schutzschaltung reinknallt und dann sitzt man da mit seinem zu kurzen Hemd.


Mich würde ja mal Nvidia interessieren, die das letztendlich verantworten. Wird das bei der nächsten Generation wieder besser oder noch schlimmer?
Muss ich mir jetzt ein 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufen, damit die neue RTX 4060 nicht abschaltet?


----------



## Nathenhale (23. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal Nvidia interessieren, die das letztendlich verantworten. Wird das bei der nächsten Generation wieder besser oder noch schlimmer?
> Muss ich mir jetzt ein 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufen, damit die neue RTX 4060 nicht abschaltet?


Nein wie gesagt einfach ein Netzteil ohne OCP kaufen , bzw diese Auslösten ( Oder so abändern das sie nicht mehr funktioniert). Und am besten kein New World spielen.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal Nvidia interessieren, die das letztendlich verantworten. Wird das bei der nächsten Generation wieder besser oder noch schlimmer?



Da Nvidia und AMD damit durchgekommen sind, kannst du dir die Frage wohl selbst beantworten.

Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn Seasonic (bzw. die Kundschaft) die beiden Hersteller verklagt hätte und diese für den Netzteiltausch aufkommen müßten.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nein wie gesagt einfach ein Netzteil ohne OCP kaufen , bzw diese Auslösten ( Oder so abändern das sie nicht mehr funktioniert). Und am besten kein New World spielen.



Und unbedingt darauf achten, dass man ein feuerfestes Gehäuse hat. Am besten stellt man das ganze dann auf einen Fliesenboden.


----------



## claster17 (23. Juli 2021)

Bin mal gespannt wie das mit meinem 750W E11 Platin aussieht, wenn die 3090 FE da ist.
Leider hab ich weder Red Dead Redemption 2 noch Hitman 3.


----------



## deady1000 (23. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal Nvidia interessieren, die das letztendlich verantworten. Wird das bei der nächsten Generation wieder besser oder noch schlimmer?
> Muss ich mir jetzt ein 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufen, damit die neue RTX 4060 nicht abschaltet?


Ich denke, dass die mit dem heutigen Wissen nochmal die Schutzschaltungen überarbeiten. Rein von der Leistungsaufnahme her sind die Karten unproblematisch. Die Netzteile schalten nicht wegen der Leistung (W) ab, sondern wegen der Spitzenströme (A). Gibt ja viel schwächere Netzteile, die keine Probleme machen.



claster17 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie das mit meinem 750W E11 Platin aussieht, wenn die 3090 FE da ist.
> Leider hab ich weder Red Dead Redemption 2 noch Hitman 3.


Ausprobieren und beten.
Um es schneller herauszufinden, solltest du die Karte frei auf 350W (@stock) laufen lassen und sie nicht undervolten, da letzteres die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Abschaltung deutlich reduziert (aber in RDR2 nicht komplett heilt). Ich weiß nicht inwiefern die Schutzschaltungen sich bei Gold und Platin unterscheiden. Vielleicht hat es nicht die gleichen Probleme. Rein von der Leistung her ist es wohl ausreichend und sollte selbst mit OC nicht abschalten.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nein wie gesagt einfach ein Netzteil ohne OCP kaufen , bzw diese Auslösten ( Oder so abändern das sie nicht mehr funktioniert). Und am besten kein New World spielen.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. Juli 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die mit dem heutigen Wissen nochmal die Schutzschaltungen überarbeiten. Rein von der Leistungsaufnahme her sind die Karten unproblematisch. Die Netzteile schalten nicht wegen der Leistung (W) ab, sondern wegen der Spitzenströme (A). Gibt ja viel schwächere Netzteile, die keine Probleme machen.


Ein 1000 Watt Netzteil hat aber auch eine OCP die höhere Stromstärken erlaubt als ein 750 Wattnetzteil. Da es ja auch mehr liefern kann.
Das Problem bei Ampere sind ja die Stromspitzen die ca bei 1,5 fachen des avg Stromliegen. Weswegen die OCP von Schnellen Netzteilen Auslöst.
Grobes beispiel 3090 FE 350 Watt normal bei 12 Volt sind das 29,1 Ampere
kurzeitig zieht so ne 3090 aber gerne mal 550 Watt im worst case sogar 600
gleiche Rechnung 600/12 =50 Ampere .
Wenn Das Netzteil jetzt 750 Watt auf der 12 Schiene liefern kann sind das ca
750/12 = 62,5 A
heißt also wenn sie was anders auf der 12 Volt schine die Restlich 12,5 a ziehen macht es BENG.
nur so als Info so ne Intel CPu falls vorhanden könnt sich im kurzeitig mal 220 Watt das sind ca 18A.


----------



## deady1000 (1. September 2021)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zu dem Fall. Nach einigem Hin- und Her hatte sich ein vorgesetzter Sachbearbeiter dem Fall angenommen und man hatte es mit seinem Team explizit versucht nachzustellen. Da dies einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würde und ich sowieso aktuell mit einem neuen NT versorgt bin, habe ich auch eingewilligt, dass die sich ruhig die Zeit nehmen sollten.

Heute hat mich dann der freundliche Mitarbeiter angerufen und wir haben uns darüber unterhalten. Die haben dort ein Test-System mit einem R9 5950X, einer RTX3090, 4x16GB 3200MHz RAM und dem Straight Power 750W Gold zusammengeschustert und diverse Dinge ausprobiert.

Die Ergebnisse sind sehr interessant. Zum einen konnten Sie die Abstürze tatsächlich reproduzieren, jedoch musste dafür das XMP (3200MHz, CL mir unbekannt) beim RAM aktiviert sein. Ohne das XMP konnten die parallel Prime95 und RDR2 auf 4K laufen lassen und es stürzte trotz Extremstlasten nicht ab. Sobald die das XMP eingeschaltet hatten, gab es die gleichen Crashes wie bei mir. Nach einigen Minuten schaltete das Netzteil ohne Vorwarnung ab oder startete neu. Auch bei parallel FurMark + Prime95 sei dies reproduzierbar. Das System stürze wohl einfach ab, obwohl die Last nur bei gut 500W lag – also genau das, was ich von vorherein gesagt habe. Mit besseren Netzteilen sei dieses Problem nicht vorhanden.

Die Erklärung dafür könnte sein, dass der RAM oder eine andere Komponente, die indirekt durch das XMP beeinflusst wird, bei so hoher Netzteillast nicht stabil genug vom Netzteil versorgt wird und es zu Interferenzen und letztendlich zum Crash kommt.

Dass das Dark Power 1000W diesbezüglich keine Probleme macht, könnte an der deutlich größeren Reserve liegen oder an der allgemeinen Höherwertigkeit des Netzteils. Hier könnte die Stromversorgung gleichmäßiger sein, sodass auch übertakteter RAM stabil bleibt, wenn dem Netzteil solche Extremlasten abverlangt werden. Grundsätzlich sei gesagt, dass das Szenario mit diesen hochklassigen Komponenten schlicht zu fordernd für das Straight Power 750W gewesen sein könnte.

Jedenfalls war der Mitarbeiter grundsätzlich auf meiner Seite und sprach davon, dass er meine Position entlasten wolle, da diese Probleme eigentlich nicht auftreten sollten. Er möchte mir ein neues Versandetikett ausstellen, damit ich das Netzteil nochmal einschicken kann und sie es nochmal für Testzwecke heranziehen können.

Ich wäre aber aus dem Fall entlassen und aufgrund meiner Geduld und aus Kulanz, werde man mir ein neues Straight Power 750W Platinum (vorher Gold!) zukommen lassen, welches ich dann verkaufen oder behalten könne, da ich ja jetzt schon das Dark Power 1000W verwende.

Dies hat mich sehr gefreut und ich bin auch sehr überrascht von dieser guten Wendung, wenn dies denn jetzt alles auch so kommen sollte und darum habe ich mich vorab auch bei dem sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiter bedankt, der sich wirklich sehr viel Zeit, sowohl am Telefon, als auch vor Ort beim Testen, für mich genommen hat.

Wie es weitergeht, werde ich euch wissen lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2021)

Das ist doch mal positiv! Schön das die RMA etwas gebracht hat. 


deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind sehr interessant. Zum einen konnten Sie die Abstürze tatsächlich reproduzieren, jedoch musste dafür das XMP (3200MHz, CL mir unbekannt) beim RAM aktiviert sein. Ohne das XMP konnten die parallel Prime95 und RDR2 auf 4K laufen lassen und es stürzte trotz Extremstlasten nicht ab. Sobald die das XMP eingeschaltet hatten, gab es die gleichen Crashes wie bei mir. Nach einigen Minuten schaltete das Netzteil ohne Vorwarnung ab oder startete neu. Auch bei parallel FurMark + Prime95 sei dies reproduzierbar. Das System stürze wohl einfach ab, obwohl die Last nur bei gut 500W lag – also genau das, was ich von vorherein gesagt habe. Mit besseren Netzteilen sei dieses Problem nicht vorhanden.


Das ist ja schräg. Gab es in der Vergangenheit bereits solche Fälle? oO


----------



## deady1000 (2. September 2021)

Das weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke mehr Informationen als aus diesem mehr oder weniger "inoffiziellen" Telefonat werde ich darüber wohl kaum bekommen. Die werden die Sache jetzt abschließen und damit ist der Drops für beide Seiten gelutscht.   Vielleicht schauen die nochmal nach und geben das intern weiter, damit in Zukunft nicht vermehrt solche Fälle auftreten.

Letztendlich scheint es aber nicht nur ein reines Netzteilproblem zu sein, sondern muss auch irgendwie mit dem Gesamtsystem, dem XMP-OC und der allgemein sehr säuferischen Hardwarekonstellation zusammenhängen. Da scheinen einfach viele Faktoren eine Rolle zu spielen, weshalb es auch nur in Extremszenarien passiert.

Ich kann nach wie vor nur jedem empfehlen bei Ampere-Karten lieber ein Netzteil oberhalb des "Straight Power 750W Gold" zu kaufen. Mein Dark Power 1000W macht NULL Probleme und ich habe sogar letzte Woche noch auf den 5900X aufgerüstet und den schon ordentlich durch alle möglichen Games getreten. Obwohl der noch etwas durstiger ist, gibt es auch hier keine Probleme.


----------



## deady1000 (24. September 2021)

Moin! Das Netzteil ist jetzt nach etwas längerer Wartezeit tatsächlich angekommen. Habe jetzt hier ein nagelneues *be quiet! Straight Power 11 **Platinum** 750W* Netzteil in verschweißter Originalverpackung bekommen. Ich bin mit der Lösung sehr zufrieden.

Hat jemand Interesse? Ich hab ja jetzt das Dark Power. 

*EDIT:* Ist zu einem sehr fairen Preis verkauft an einen glücklichen Gamer aus München. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

